# The great crusade wwii mini series



## Firebat

Gentlemen

I would like to invite you to view THE GREAT CRUSADE a WWII "Mini Series" produced by Battle Scene Productions. 

This production uses scratch built scenes to tell the story of the Veterans of WWII.

Alex

There are 2 out of 10 planned episodes, be sure to check both of them.


----------



## bucwheat

Now that was exceptional,I ealy enjoyed that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Firebat

bucwheat said:


> Now that was exceptional,I ealy enjoyed that.:thumbsup:



Here is a still from of Episode II


----------



## Firebat

bucwheat said:


> Now that was exceptional,I ealy enjoyed that.:thumbsup:


Glad you enjoyed it......Episode III will be out around November. Alex

EPISODE III PREVIEW


----------



## RLCarlos

Thats just freaking awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## Firebat

RLCarlos said:


> Thats just freaking awesome!:thumbsup:


Carlos

We appreciate your enthusiastic response to our work. It is our special tribute to those who served, and an introduction to our wonderful hobby for those who may not be aware. Alex

A SCENE FROM EPISODE IV










VIEW EPISODE II


----------



## BOXIE

Fantastic work. so lifelike you could almost believe these were pictures of live action


----------



## Firebat

BOXIE said:


> Fantastic work. so lifelike you could almost believe these were pictures of live action


Thanks.....We are glad you enjoyed our presentation. Episode III is scheduled for November. Alex


----------



## Firebat

THE EASTERN FRONT


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1

wow wow wow that whole thing belongs in a museum. superb


----------



## Firebat

JERSEYJUNKER1 said:


> wow wow wow that whole thing belongs in a museum. superb


Thank you....... fellow NJ Guy


----------



## bucwheat

Can't wait for the next episode


----------



## Dr. Brad

That ... is... stunning!


----------



## SJF

Incredible work! Makes me want to start building 1/35 dios again. 

Sean


----------



## Firebat

GENTLEMEN

WE ARE PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE EPISODE III OF THE GREAT CRUSADE

PLEASE LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK, HERE OR ON YOU TUBE


----------



## Firebat




----------



## dmRusso

I am speechless and humbled. Wish I had even half the skillls shown here for dioramas.


----------



## Firebat

A scene from Episode IV of the Great Crusade coming in April.


----------



## Firebat

TIGERS IN NORMANDY


----------



## Diablo_Fire

Fantastic work I too am speechless.


----------



## Firebat

Diablo_Fire said:


> Fantastic work I too am speechless.


Thank you Dave

I am a retired Battlaion Chief from a major city in New Jersey


----------



## Firebat

EPISODE IV OF THE GREAT CRUSADE


CLICK HERE http://www.battlesceneproductions.net/thegreatcrusade.htm


----------



## tiking

Firebat, I've always love your work. Seen these before on another forum.


----------



## Firebat

tiking said:


> Firebat, I've always love your work. Seen these before on another forum.


A Still from Episode IV











Thank You !


----------

